# Jumping ahead....



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

After this season this team will be in serious rebuilding mode,

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/boston.htm


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I hate to sound like a broken record every time this comes up, but it sorta depends on what Ainge does between then and now. I don't think it's particularly likely, but if he uses some of the young guys and future picks to buy a whole new frontcourt (maybe one of Pekovic/Monroe/Hibbert and one of Josh Smith/David West/Thad Young/Paul Millsap) while retaining Jeff Green and Avery Bradley they could be right back to being a second-round playoff team in the middle of win-now mode. The much more likely scenario _is_ that Rondo gets traded, Jeff Green and Brandon Bass walk at the end of the year, and Boston's in full-on reset position.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That Gerald Wallace contract is really the only eyesore I see on that cap sheet. Not bad.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> I hate to sound like a broken record every time this comes up, but it sorta depends on what Ainge does between then and now. I don't think it's particularly likely, but if he uses some of the young guys and future picks to buy a whole new frontcourt (maybe one of Pekovic/Monroe/Hibbert and one of Josh Smith/David West/Thad Young/Paul Millsap) while retaining Jeff Green and Avery Bradley they could be right back to being a second-round playoff team in the middle of win-now mode. The much more likely scenario _is_ that Rondo gets traded, Jeff Green and Brandon Bass walk at the end of the year, and Boston's in full-on reset position.


 Whatever Ainge decides I'd like to see him hang onto (in order) 

Sullinger
Smart
Bradley
Olynyk

I think these 4 players could set a nice foundation for any future team.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> Whatever Ainge decides I'd like to see him hang onto (in order)
> 
> Sullinger
> Smart
> ...


I don't know about Sullinger and Olynyk. I don't want them gone or anything, I just don't know that you can use the word "foundation" when discussing them. They both look like useful enough rotation guys, and one of them could be a good starter if paired with the right frontcourt mate, but I don't see any sort of cornerstone there. 

I am, however, very excited about the potential of Smart and Bradley playing defense together on the perimeter. That really might be the kind of thing you can base a team on, especially with a good defensive big in the middle (hence my constant pushing of a Hibbert trade).


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I am, however, very excited about the potential of Smart and Bradley playing defense together on the perimeter.


This is the biggest reason I think Rondo needs to be traded sooner rather than later.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> This is the biggest reason I think Rondo needs to be traded sooner rather than later.


Rondo doesn't really "need" to be traded unless the right deal comes up. I'd hate to cash out on Rondo now for 60 cents on the dollar only to have some all-star become available in January with Boston no longer in the hunt for such players. They've still got flexibility right now, which I consider to be as important as anything.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> I don't know about Sullinger and Olynyk. I don't want them gone or anything, I just don't know that you can use the word "foundation" when discussing them. They both look like useful enough rotation guys, and one of them could be a good starter if paired with the right frontcourt mate, but I don't see any sort of cornerstone there.
> 
> I am, however, very excited about the potential of Smart and Bradley playing defense together on the perimeter. That really might be the kind of thing you can base a team on, especially with a good defensive big in the middle (hence my constant pushing of a Hibbert trade).



I may agree with you on Olynyk but I think Sullinger will be a solid PF in this league for years to come. He's still young & learning but IMO is a definite future double double guy. As far as Hibbert, after seeing him in last years playoffs he worries me because you don't know what game you're going to get from him. And I'm not sure I want to see the C's pay big money for a guy that seems to only perform when he wants to. JMO.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rick2583 said:


> I may agree with you on Olynyk but I think Sullinger will be a solid PF in this league for years to come. He's still young & learning but IMO is a definite future double double guy. As far as Hibbert, after seeing him in last years playoffs he worries me because you don't know what game you're going to get from him. And I'm not sure I want to see the C's pay big money for a guy that seems to only perform when he wants to. JMO.


Hibbert is a HUGE risk given his performance down the stretch of last season and into the playoffs, for sure. That being said, the Celtics will need to hit on a few risks to get back to contender status.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> I may agree with you on Olynyk but I think Sullinger will be a solid PF in this league for years to come. He's still young & learning but IMO is a definite future double double guy.


The problem with Sullinger is that he needs the right frontcourt partner to make up for his inability to chase guys on the perimeter or protect the rim. He's just fine for playing rugby in the paint and grabbing rebounds, but you couldn't play him together with another ground-bound guy like Nik Pekovic and survive on D.



Rick2583 said:


> As far as Hibbert, after seeing him in last years playoffs he worries me because you don't know what game you're going to get from him. And I'm not sure I want to see the C's pay big money for a guy that seems to only perform when he wants to. JMO.


Hibbert's definitely a gamble, but that's also the reason he's reportedly available. I'm basically hoping that having Stevens and Ainge to work with him on the mental aspect of the game and getting back together with his college buddy Jeff Green could keep him focused and productive. If Hibbert's anchoring the paint to the level that he's capable of and the Smart-Bradley pairing is as expected on defense, you should be most of the way there to trotting out a squad that's at least elite on one side of the court.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Hibbert's definitely a gamble, but that's also the reason he's reportedly available. I'm basically hoping that having Stevens and Ainge to work with him on the mental aspect of the game and getting back together with his college buddy Jeff Green could keep him focused and productive. If Hibbert's anchoring the paint to the level that he's capable of and the Smart-Bradley pairing is as expected on defense, you should be most of the way there to trotting out a squad that's at least elite on one side of the court.


I basically feel this exact same way. If the trade is basically Rondo (plus filler) for Hibbert (plus filler), I like the future of this Boston franchise a lot more after the trade than before the trade. It's not more complicated than that.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

RollWithEm said:


> I basically feel this exact same way. If the trade is basically Rondo (plus filler) for Hibbert (plus filler), I like the future of this Boston franchise a lot more after the trade than before the trade. It's not more complicated than that.



If there filler is West & ours is Wallace I'd bite


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rick2583 said:


> If there filler is West & ours is Wallace I'd bite


Just as long as you realize how unrealistic that is.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

RollWithEm said:


> Just as long as you realize how unrealistic that is.



Hey we all have a little dreamer in us.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rick2583 said:


> Hey we all have a little dreamer in us.


I'm a Cubs fan.

:hibbert:


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm a Cubs fan.
> 
> :hibbert:


 There you go.


----------

